# Bodyshop recommendations around the M8 area?



## amccan10 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Folks,

My mate is looking for a complete respray of his FTO 

Can anyone recommend (and supply contact details) of any good bodyshops? We're based in Wishaw so somewhere either Glasgow / Edinburgh or along the M8 / M74 vicinity.

Thanks in advance. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Touch-ups 0141 423 4441‎

A friend had work done by them and the standard of work is great. Good prices too. I also saw a thread of work they did on scottishvag? , and they look very competent. They did lots of welding/panel work too and grafting of bits on etc..


----------



## amccan10 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

scott brothers in parkhead..my car is in there just now and believe me i dont trust many people with my car but they look good and professional
Also richmond coachworks are very very good but expensive!!(0141-647 9175)


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Touch-ups 0141 423 4441‎
> 
> A friend had work done by them and the standard of work is great. Good prices too. I also saw a thread of work they did on scottishvag? , and they look very competent. They did lots of welding/panel work too and grafting of bits on etc..


Second vote for touch ups here. Their work is incredible.

You may hear a few bad reports about them. If you do, ask the people if they are from Strathycruise website. TTouch ups refused to pay to advertise on Strathycruise and there was a bit of a smear campaign against them. I don;t know anyone who actually had work done there who is unhappy


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Touch Ups
Kenny Laird 

I recently had mine in a bodyshop in Irvine - ZERO orange peel such a good finish !!


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Touch Ups
> Kenny Laird
> 
> I recently had mine in a bodyshop in Irvine - ZERO orange peel such a good finish !!


Which bodyshop in Irvine? Just since I live in the area


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

One of my mates has just had a full respray done by the below chap to a Mercedes S class. I had a look over the car and he's done a very good job. And believe me, I'm very fussy!

He's next door to Gordon of Caledonia detailing.

Probodyshop


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Kitchener Coachworks in Wishaw mate. Painted stuff for me in the past and it was spot on.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stevie---Boy said:


> Kitchener Coachworks in Wishaw mate. Painted stuff for me in the past and it was spot on.


+1 for here!

They have done work on my car and my sisters car in the past and they have been spot on.

My rear bumper is currently with them, hopefully pick it up tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

ian at pro bodyshop in halfway. 


guys work is fantastic


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> ian at pro bodyshop in halfway.
> 
> guys work is fantastic


dave car wash'n'wax said that to me last year :thumb:


----------



## amccan10 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the recommendations guys! Guess I'm gonna be busy over the next few few weeks!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

vroomtshh said:


> Which bodyshop in Irvine? Just since I live in the area


Hmm I have no idea,if you say the name I might remember. It was insurance work. There is no orange peel, its simply amazing.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Grinnal V8 (Billy) had his GP in for a repair in a bodyshop in Irvine. Can't remember the name either, but he was happy with the work. I'll PM him...


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Grinnal V8 (Billy) had his GP in for a repair in a bodyshop in Irvine. Can't remember the name either, but he was happy with the work. I'll PM him...


Bennets?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Caped Crusader said:


> One of my mates has just had a full respray done by the below chap to a Mercedes S class. I had a look over the car and he's done a very good job. And believe me, I'm very fussy!
> 
> He's next door to Gordon of Caledonia detailing.
> 
> Probodyshop


Ian is good from what I have heard..went to School with him and he is passionate about cars so I imagine (having never used him) that his attention to detail will be top notch.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

mkv said:


> Bennets?


Not heard back yet, he's still in Englandshire.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> Grinnal V8 (Billy) had his GP in for a repair in a bodyshop in Irvine. Can't remember the name either, but he was happy with the work. I'll PM him...


John McAleese, Troon. 

Alan W


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Aye - that's the one Alan!

The Bennets shout didn't ring a bell, but that defo does.


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well the car passed the GP inspection (25 GP owners) looked
at the paint job at the weekend and they all gave it a thumbs up:thumb:
so yes I would recommend John McAleese in Troon


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Abercorn Coachworks, Abercorn Street, Paisley.
Used them back in March and can whole heartedly recommend them.
Willie is a top bloke, tell him Pat with the Patrol sent you:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Another vote for Touch Ups

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sour...w&aq=2&aqi=g9g-s1&aql=&oq=touch+ups+&gs_rfai=


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Alan W said:


> John McAleese, Troon.
> 
> Alan W


I've had work done here. The guy was also doing a £40k restoration on some old jag at the time.

His work is absolutely phenomenal.

BUT.... he is very very expensive, and is very anti modifications


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

McAleese knows his stuff, but unless you have an open chequebook you could run into financial problems.

My money would be for Willie Muldoon
Abercorn Coachworks, Abercorn Street, Paisley 0141 842 1700
He is possibly one of the most conscientious painters I've found in a long time


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I took the trailer to the Willie at Abercorn Coachworks a few weeks ago thinking it would be finished before the paving started. When Willie saw what was involved he told me he wished he had seen the job before saying yes as he didn't want to take it on....tough he was lumbered with it now I thought. He called me on Friday to say it was prepped and he would be painting it on Saturday. I told him I wasn't in a rush as the paving wasn't finished. Today he called to say it was ready to collect. Sheeeeeet, where was I going to put it, so I called the kind people who have my cars in their yard and they said I could leave it with them.

After having it black for 10 years it will take a bit of getting used to, but it looks the part. It was in a bit of a mess and Willie said he couldn't promise a great job as the fibreglass was cracked and had lots of bubbles. I wasn't expecting it to turn out as good as it did. 
Once again I can highly recommend him for anyone looking for a good job well done. When I get it back home I will tidy up the tow hitch area and give the tyres a clean.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Touch Ups*

I have had a few bad experiences with bodyshops over the years - that and the fact I'm a really really fussy git.

But honestly - Touch Ups were superb. Flawless and very very concientous :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mkv said:


> Bennets?


no no not the name of your gay club steve lol.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

touch ups had work done there very happy with the result 

boys are first rate, colourscene in dalmarnock are good as are ks coachworks. wouldnt touch kennylaird with yours tbh having seen a couple of cars done there


----------

